# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Kush ka qene politikani me strateg e me i afte ne historine Shqiptare?!

## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Kush Mendoni se ka qen  politikani me starteg e me i afte ne historine Shqiptare?!Jepni mendimet tuaja me nje arsyetim.

----------


## pranvera bica

Fatos Nano...

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Dakort jam me ty teta..Nje arsyetim te lutem.

----------


## pranvera bica

Se  i lot ne tepsi tere politikanet amatore dhe  duke perfshire edhe kryeministrin aktual dhe mbani mend nga zotesia qe ka neser do te behet president se s'ben...kjo fale strategjise qe ka!

----------


## Linda5

> Dakort jam me ty teta..*Nje arsyetim te lutem*.


Edhe une per  Tosin jam

Per mu eshte njish der me sot ,them nga politika,nuk me intereson jeta private e tij dhe e askujt nga politikanet

Nigjoje pak ke klani tani,ska burr none qe e kap kte me fjale :shkelje syri: 

Ky esht mendimi im

----------


## ILMGAP

sinqerisht .... na trego se kush antare je me pseudonimin tjeter ?

(jeni bere shume tani re dreq)

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

> Se  i lot ne tepsi tere politikanet amatore dhe  duke perfshire edhe kryeministrin aktual dhe mbani mend nga zotesia qe ka neser do te behet president se s'ben...kjo fale strategjise qe ka!


Ok teta..jam plotsisht dakort me ju.Te falenderoj.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## shitesi

Pirro .....

----------


## Sovrani

Ismail Qemali,Esat Pashe Toptani,Ahmet Zogu, Mehmet Konica, Enver Hoxha, Mehmet Shehu, Fatos Nano, Sali Berisha, Ibrahim Rugova. Ka akoma tjere por me te mire mendoj se jane kta pasi kane pasur mundesine qe te udheheqin me gjate, pra nuk eshte e rastesishme.
 Te gjithe per kohen e tyre kane treguar zhdervjellsi te posacme, pasi duhet te theksoj njerin ai pa dyshim eshte Fatos Nano.

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Une mendoj se esht Fatos Nano.Ka treguar qe esht vertet me karizem te larte.Shqipria ne kohe e tij kur ka qen ne pushtet ka qen vertet mire ne cdo aspekt.

----------


## Llapi

*Ismail Qemali* dhe*Hashim Thaçi*
mendoi se arsyet i dim te gjith

----------


## shoku_tanku

Pjeter Arbnori dhe Fatos Nano per arsye sepse jane te vetmit politikane qe nuk kane gjeneruar konflikte(edhe pse ne rastin e tyre do te ishin te perligjur)ata perkundrazi,i kane shuar ato.
Ketu dallohet nje politikan i vertete nga nje provincial oportunist dhe hakmarres.

----------


## ILMGAP

*Enver Hoxha*

----------


## Mr Zeid

plera   te ndyre kan qen dhe  jane te gjithe

fatos nano shtypi nje djal ne durres dhe kurre nuk u gjykua per kete, bile as makinen nuk e mbajti, kurse ketu ka qe e mburin.
sa njerez per te ardhur keq jeni.

ps/ o dont ti je musliman dhe ske si shkruan emrin e enver krimilen hoxhes mohusin e Allahut te Madheruar

----------


## USA NR1

*Ibrahim Rugova*

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

> plera   te ndyre kan qen dhe  jane te gjithe
> 
> fatos nano shtypi nje djal ne durres dhe kurre nuk u gjykua per kete, bile as makinen nuk e mbajti, kurse ketu ka qe e mburin.
> sa njerez per te ardhur keq jeni.
> 
> ps/ o dont ti je musliman dhe ske si shkruan emrin e enver krimilen hoxhes mohusin e Allahut te Madheruar


Nga kto plerat pra...kush te duket me i sakti?!me pak pler se te gjithe cili te duket?

----------


## Marmara

> Kush Mendoni se ka qen  politikani me starteg e me i afte ne historine Shqiptare?!Jepni mendimet tuaja me nje arsyetim.


a mos ke dasht te thuash, s t r a t e g..

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Gabim autografik.Ja e paske nenkuptuar vete ti si inteligjent qe qeke..

----------


## G.S.Vangjeli

Ismail Qemali...., strategji për shpalljen e pavarësisë, me negociata të pafundme brenda vendit e jashtë tij për njohjen nga fuqitë e mëdha.

Ramiz Alia....
strategji pati që u ngjit në krye të shtetit..
por edhe që ndryshoi sistemin..

të tjerët janë:
 kriminelë(si Xhaxi Enver), mafiozë(si Fatosi), gomerë(si Sala, që perëndia i shtoftë ditët).

----------


## Boy_XL

> *Ismail Qemali* dhe*Hashim Thaçi*
> mendoi se arsyet i dim te gjith


e ndaj ket mendim me ty.

keta jan njerzt qe ju sjellen dy shtetev shqiptare Pavarsin.

----------

